#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  72 правила русского языка

## Chong_Kwan

1. Подлежащее, оно не нуждается в уточнении местоимением. 

2. Тире между подлежащим и сказуемым – не ставится. 

3. Кое-кто стали забывать правила согласования главных членов предложения.

4. Притяжательные местоимения надо уметь грамотно использовать в зависимости от ихней функции. 

5. Если хочете использовать глагол, то спрягать его нужно правильно, а не как того захотит автор. 

6. Не следует пытаться не избегать двойных отрицаний. 

7. Сознательно сопротивляйтесь соблазну сохранить созвучие. 

8. Страдательный залог обычно должен быть избегаем. 

9. Иногда, если прямое дополнение не заменит страдательный залог, останется смысловая неопределённость. 

10. Не забывайте про букву "ё", иначе трудно различить падеж и падеж, небо и небо, осел и осел, совершенный и совершенный, все и все. 

11. Не редко человек ниразу правильно нинапишет "не" и "ни" с глаголами и наречиями. 

12. Различайте, где в суффиксах пишутся сдвоеные согласные, а где они обосновано не сдвоенны. 

13. Помните о том, что в большинстве случаев связку "о том" можно исключить. 

14. У слова "нет" нету форм изменения. 

15. Уточнения в скобках (хоть и существенные) бывают (обычно) излишними. 

16. Мягкий знак в неопределённой форме глагола должен находится на своём месте, что иногда забываеться. 

17. Плохо зная грамматику, сложные конструкции должны употребляться с осторожностью. 

18. Которые являются придаточными предложениями, составлять надо правильно. 

19. Мы хотим отметить, что менять лицо, от имени которого ведётся изложение, автор этих строк не рекомендует. 

20. Автор использующий причастные обороты должен не забывать о пунктуации. 

21. Применяя неоднородное, сочетающееся с причастным оборотом, определение, после оборота запятую не ставьте. 

22. Всё, объединённое обобщающими словами, разделяйте запятыми: однородные определения и неоднородные. 

23. Над правильной пунктуацией во фразеологизмах нам всем ещё работать, не покладая рук. 

24. В репликах тезисах наездах ставьте запятые при перечислении. 

25. Не используйте запятые, там, где они не нужны. 

26. Вводную конструкцию конечно же выделяйте запятыми. 

27. Притом, некоторые слова, буквально, очень похожие на вводные, как раз, никогда не выделяйте запятыми. 

28. Ох, они, грамотеи, разделяющие запятой цельные сочетания междометия. 

29. Ставьте где надо твёрдый знак или апостроф – обём текста всё равно так не сэкономить. 

30. Ставьте правильные чёрточки-тире длинное, с пробелами, а дефис чуть — чуть покороче, без пробелов. 

31. Заканчивать предложение местоимением – дурной стиль, не для этого оно. 

32. Тех, кто заканчивает предложение предлогом, посылайте на. 

33. Не сокращ.! 

34. Проверяйте в тексте пропущенных слов. 

35. Что касается незаконченных предложений. 

36. Если неполные конструкции, – плохо. 

37. Предложение из одного слова? Нехорошо. 

38. Правило гласит, что "косвенная речь в кавычки не берётся". 

39. Корректор скажет нам своё "извините" и уберёт кавычки со скрытой цитаты. 

40. Ответ отрицательный на вопрос о том, ставится ли вопросительный знак в предложении с вопросительной косвенной речью? 

41. НИКОГДА не выделяйте слова заглавными буквами. 

42. Используйте параллельные конструкции не только для уточнения, но и прояснять. 

43. Правиряйте по словарю напесание слов. 

44. Склонять числительные можно сто двадцать пятью способами, но только один из них правильный. 

45. Задействуйте слова в предназначении, истинно отвечающем смыслу. 

46. Неделите не делимое и не соединяйте разно родное, а кое что пишите через дефис. 

47. Метафора – как кость в горле, и лучше её выполоть. 

48. Штампам не должно быть места на страницах ваших произведений! 

49. Сравнения настолько же нехороши, как и штампы. 

50. Сдержанность изложения – всегда абсолютно самый лучший способ подачи потрясающих идей. 

51. Преувеличение в миллион раз хуже преуменьшения. 

52. Ненужная аналогия в тексте – как шуба, заправленная в трусы. 

53. Не применяйте длинные слова там, где можно применить непродолжительнозвучащие. 

54. Сюсюканье – фу, бяка. Оставьте его лялечкам, а не большим дяденькам. 

55. Будьте более или менее конкретны. 

56. Как учил Эмерсон: "Не цитируйте. Сообщайте собственные мысли". 

57. Кому нужны риторические вопросы? 

58. Удобочитаемость нарушается порой пишущим неправильным выбором формы дополнения. 

59. Слов порядок речи стиля не меняет? 

60. По нашему глубокому убеждению, мы полагаем, что автор, когда он пишет текст, определённо не должен приобретать дурную привычку, заключающуюся в том, чтобы использовать чересчур 
много ненужных слов, которые в действительности совершенно не являются необходимыми для того, чтобы выразить свою мысль. 

61. И ещё, кстати, никогда, да-да, никогда не используйте излишних повторений. 

62. Убирайте и изгоняйте из речи тавтологии – избыточные излишества. 

63. Вотще уповать на архаизмы, дабы в грамоте споспешествовать пониманию оной, ибо язык наш зело переменам доднесь подвластен. 

64. Нечаянно возникший стих собьёт настрой читателей твоих. 

65. По жизни усекай насчёт своего базара: хочешь неслабо выступить, – завязывай в натуре с жаргоном. 

66. В ж. табуизмы. Выжимай из себя эвфемизмы. 

67. Это тебе, автор, (нельзя прерывать повествование в неожиданном месте) понятно о чём пойдёт дальше речь, но пожалей людей, не вынуждай перечитывать. 

68. Если хочешь быть правильно понятым, never use foreign language. 

69. Ради презентативности будь креативным промоутером исконно-русских синонимов на топовые позиции рейтинга преференций. 

70. Если блин, ну это, короче, хочешь типа чтобы слушали, ты как бы того, ну, сорняки и вообще особо не э-э, используй, вот.

71. Позаботься о благозвучии фразы, у тебя ж опыта больше.

72. Книгачей, чясто безо-всяких правил чотко чюствуит что чтото нетак.

----------

Bob (02.08.2012), SlavaR (02.08.2012), Vladiimir (02.08.2012), Алевлад (02.08.2012), Ануруддха (02.08.2012), Буль (02.08.2012), Джнянаваджра (02.08.2012), Иван Денисов (02.08.2012), Кузьмич (02.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (02.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (03.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012), Юй Кан (02.08.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

!!!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  Cgfcb,j!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 14. У слова "нет" нету форм изменения.


Шо?
    НЕ́ТУ, неизм. (разг.).
    1. То же, что нет в 1 знач. «Голова, какой во всей России нету.» Грибоедов. «- Хозяйка! нет ли в избе другого угла? - Нету, родимый.» Пушкин. «Слишком много пришлось бы говорить, а времени нету.» А.Тургенев.
    2. То же, что нет во 2 знач. (устар. и обл.). «- Ты шутишь? - Нету.» Пушкин.

----------

Echo (03.08.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Шо?
>     НЕ́ТУ, неизм. (разг.).
>     1. То же, что нет в 1 знач. «Голова, какой во всей России нету.» Грибоедов. «- Хозяйка! нет ли в избе другого угла? - Нету, родимый.» Пушкин. «Слишком много пришлось бы говорить, а времени нету.» А.Тургенев.
>     2. То же, что нет во 2 знач. (устар. и обл.). «- Ты шутишь? - Нету.» Пушкин.


Слова "шо", кстати, тоже нет)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 2. Тире между подлежащим и сказуемым – не ставится.


На всяко правило напридумано уже исключениев:
http://www.gramota.ru/class/coach/punct/45_172

----------

Chong_Kwan (02.08.2012), Echo (03.08.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Слова "шо", кстати, тоже нет)


Таки есть его! А чтоб говорить, что нету, надоть уточнять, откудова их нету!

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> 69. Ради презентативности будь креативным промоутером исконно-русских синонимов на топовые позиции рейтинга преференций.



Тяжелая задача. Исконно-русских слов то мало, а заимствований, без которых не обойтись, много. 

Но разве есть принципиальная разница между заимствованиями ста, двухсот, пятисотлетней давности и десятилетней? И если нет, то смысл выделываться? Лучше всего -"срединный путь".

"Ради того, чтобы выгоднее выглядеть, будь творческим продвиженцем исконно-русских слов, имеющих такое же значение, как иностранные, на верхние места соревновательного списка предпочтений".

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Задача не простая, но русский сам по себе красивый, как-то можно бережней... А то на одном сайте по спортивному туризму кроме термина рафтинг уже видел и такие слова, как "ручеинг" и "болотинг". Хотя ничего тут, наверное, уж не поделаешь...




> Зане мудрый мужъ пребываяй въ не деланiи вершитъ дела
> и исполняетъ не глаголами ученiе:
> тму сущихъ не начиная созидаетъ
> и не мысляще сохраняетъ,
> самъ не присущь, а завершаетъ.
> Токмо не присущь,
> онъ посему не исчезаетъ.


Из древнекитайской книги "Стезя благодатная".  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (03.08.2012), Михаил Угамов (02.08.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Но разве есть принципиальная разница между заимствованиями ста, двухсот, пятисотлетней давности и десятилетней?


Есть: свое - это то к чему привык.

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Есть: свое - это то к чему привык.


К топовым позициям креативного рейтинга мы все также давно привыкли, эти слова большинству даже привычнее, а, может, уже и роднее, чем ста-двухсотлетняя преференция.

Вообще, имхо, как сказать -на самое главное (хотя это и важно), самое главное - чтоб был полезный смысл и чтоб было понятно.

----------

